# Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig



## joecker (15. November 2014)

Hallo,

habe mir dieses Jahr einen Forellenteich gebaggert 
ca. 10x12m und 1,5m tief.

Habe etwa 180 Forellensetzlinge drin (Saibling, Bauchforelle, Regenbogen) mittlerweile ca 25cm groß.

Und noch 3 Störe (35cm), 3 Graskarpfen (20cm) und etwa 15 kleine Kois...

Habe zwar keine Probleme mit Fischsterben aber der PH Wert von 6,4 macht mir etwas sorgen...Was kann man dagegen machen? Kalken? der Kalksteine in den Zulauf?
Der Teichboden ist am Einlauf eher Lehmig (auch Ton enthalten) Richtung Auslauf wird er ehher ein bisschen Sandig. 

Das Wasser kommt aus mehreren ca.100m vor dem Teich entstandenen Quellen die durch den Wald laufen. Hier habe ich mehrere Sauerstofftreppen gebaut.

Hier zwei Bilder:


----------



## feederbrassen (15. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

Erst einmal den Härtegrad des Wassers ermitteln um zu sehen welche Mineralien  vielleicht fehlen .
Mit Kalksteinen erhöst du auch die Gestamthärte des Wassers.
Käme für mich aber als schonendere variante eher als Kalken in frage.
Rasches ändern an der Wasserchemie verursacht Stress und macht anfällig für Krankheiten.

Edit: Mess mal das Quellwasser, wenn es durch den Wald läuft wird es wahrscheinlich auf dem weg zum Teich durch Laub ,Holz etc schon angesäuert.
Wenn der Wert im Teich stabiel ist würde ich auch nichts ändern.


----------



## joecker (15. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

Danke für die Rasche Antwort...

 Zum Wasser prüfen habe ich leider nur so Teststreifen von AquaActiv ist normal für Gartenteiche...

 Hier meine ermittelten Werte:

 10 NO3 mg/l Nitrat

 Gesamthärte ist vier mal <3°'? also auf meinen Teststreifen 4x grün

 KH 3°

 PH 6,4 (ehher noch nen tick weniger)

 ca 0,5 Cl2 mg/l

 Kann man damit was anfangen ?


----------



## Laichzeit (15. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

Dein Wasser wird wahrscheinlich von den Fichtennadeln angesäuert.
Ein pH von 6,4 ist meines Wissens für die Forellen nicht schädlich, wie es bei Stören und Kois aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
Die niedrige Gesamthärte könnte nur bei Regen ein starkes Abfallen des pH Wertes begünstigen, da der Regen viele Huminsäuren aus dem Wald wäscht und dann der Puffer fehlt.
Sollte der pH-Wert bei Regen nicht abfallen, würde ich nichts unternehmen.

Laichzeit.


----------



## feederbrassen (15. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Dein Wasser wird wahrscheinlich von den Fichtennadeln angesäuert.
> Ein pH von 6,4 ist meines Wissens für die Forellen nicht schädlich, wie es bei Stören und Kois aussieht, weiß ich nicht.
> Die niedrige Gesamthärte könnte nur bei Regen ein starkes Abfallen des pH Wertes begünstigen, da der Regen viele Huminsäuren aus dem Wald wäscht und dann der Puffer fehlt.
> Sollte der pH-Wert bei Regen nicht abfallen, würde ich nichts unternehmen.
> ...



Sag ich doch. Sehr weiches Quellwasser ,dazu das Zeug aus dem Wald und der ph geht runter.
Wie gesagt wenn das Wasser so stabiel ist ,lass es sein mit Kalk oder anderen Stoffen an der Wasserchemie rumzupfuschen.
Jede Änderung an den werten hat folgen für seine Bewohner.


----------



## joecker (15. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

Servus,

Ja einziges problem das ich im hochsommer hatte, da sind mir ca 40 Bachforellensetzlinge hinüber geschwommen...

Wobei ich die sünde begangen hab und im Sommer gesetzt habe... höhere wassertemperatur und mehrere tage extremen platzregen hat den sensiblen bachforellen wohl nicht gut getan...

Was sagt ihr zu meinem besatz? Ist die menge ok? 

Ich will keine massenzucht haben, ich habe einfach nur freude an ein paar fischen die dann mal im räucherofen landen...
Und bachforellen und saiblinge sind dazu auch noch sehr schöne fische  immer wieder eine freude


----------



## hirschkaefer (15. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

könnte es nicht sein, dass, wenn die quellen gleich um die ecke sind und es keinen unterwasserpflanzenbewuchs gibt, der sauerstoffgehalt zu niedrig ist? und dann noch sommer und hitze dazu.... vielleicht weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (15. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

6,5 Ist Grenzwertig !
Kohlensauren Kalk einbringen bringt den PH-Wert nach oben.
Ohne Gefahr für die Fische.

Koi und Grasfische sind wärme liebende Fische die gehören nicht in einen Forellenteich !


----------



## joecker (15. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

Abend,

Nein mit sauerstoff habe ich keine probleme... ich habe zum teil maximale sauerstoffsättigung zur wassertemperatur...dafür habe ich auch die sauerstofftreppe gebaut.. ich habe mehrmals das wasser angestaut damit es schönplatschert...

Ok, woher bekomme ich solche kalk ?


----------



## feederbrassen (15. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

Hmmm, wenn du den Kalk einbringst sollte dir aber klar sein das es keine dauerhafte Lösung ist wenn ständig angesäuertes wasser von der Quelle in den Teich läuft.
Ph rauf wieder runter.
Naja muss jeder selbst wissen was er macht.


----------



## sprogoe (16. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

Mal ein Tip von mir:
bist Du Dir sicher, daß Dein Besatz noch vollzählig vorhanden ist?
Ohne Netzüberspannung ist das eine super Einladung an die Reiher. Ich habe meine Teiche mit Netzen überspannt, nachdem mir zuvor ca. 80 Forellen von den Reihern stibitzt wurden, obwohl da Schnüre überspannt waren.
Was soll ich sagen, vor einigen Tagen war trotzdem ein Mistreiher im Teich.
Wie ist er dort hinein gekommen?
In einer Ecke des Teiches hing das Netz am Zaun etwa 25 x 50 cm etwas lose durch. Nach tagelanger Beobachtung des Reihers aus den Baumwipfeln heraus, hat er diese Schwachstelle entdeckt und ist dort durchgeschlüpft.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

Kohlensauren Kalk bekommt man im Bauhandel oder Baywa.

Alternativ zum Kalkeintrag wären auch Kalksteine in den Zulauf einbringen.


----------



## joecker (16. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

Hallo,

 mit "Fischreihern" haben wir hier erstaunlich wenig Probleme, da unsere Jäger hier in der Gegend fast alle selbst Teichbesitzer sind und sich intensiv darum kümmern...

 Klar holt der Reiher mal ein paar Fische raus... solange das im Rahmen bleibt habe ich kein Problem damit...

 Ich habe auch 3 Wildkameras aufgestellt um das Viech zu beobachten... Er landet ja NIE direkt im Wasser...sondern immer am Land... und durch meine gespannten Schnüre um den Teich ist es ihm dann erschwert ans Wasser zu kommen und er fliegt wieder ab 

 Gefühlsmäßig passt beim Besatz noch alles... aber das wird sich dann letztendlich beim abfischen herausstellen...
 ---------------------

 zurück zum kalk....

 Kohlensauren Kalk, sprich Branntkalk?

 ja ich möchte wenn dann Kalksteine in den Zulauf einbringen... wo bekommt man so was ?
 Gibt es dort nicht so Quadratische Steine die sich ganz langsam abwaschen? Bilde mir ein so etwas mal gesehen zu haben...


 grüße


----------



## Gardenfly (16. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

kohlensauerer Kalk ist kein Branntkalk!!! würdest du letzteren einbringen brauchst du nicht mehr abfischen .
Ich kenne die Quadratischen Kalksteine aus der Taubenzucht, ob die länger den PH Wert erhöhen habe ich nie ausprobiert (da ich das Problem nicht habe)


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (16. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*

@Gardenfly
Da hast du recht Kohlensaurer und Brandkalk ist ein großer unterschied.
Aber auch Brandkalk kannst du zur Wasserkalkung einbringen.
Man muss nur bei der Dosierung aufpassen.

Kalksteine dürfte es im Baustoffhandel geben.


----------



## Gardenfly (16. November 2014)

*AW: Neu angelegter Forellenteich PH-Wert zu niedrig*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Kalksteine dürfte es im Baustoffhandel geben.



ich vermute mal das er die porösen Steine meint nennen sich glaube ich Gritstein-mein Vater war Taubenzüchter den hatte die immer um den Tieren Kalk zuzuführen. Kamen glaube ich von den Firma Klaus .


----------

